#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [其他] 大家好，我是新來的~Q~

## 培爾

大家好，我是新來的~
不好意思拿出這種傷眼圖還荼毒各位的眼睛><~
相信最近各位獸友們有看到培爾克出沒在這個板上，發表一些不具參考性的回覆。終於，在這個時候忍不住浮出水面和大家打聲招呼。
以前有用另一個ID在文學創作版發過幾篇小說，可惜都是一樣傷眼的程度><

小獸自幼未習畫，一路混混混，就這樣不知不覺得變成了公立高中的高中生(有點饒舌)，都要升上高2了，可惜由於成績平平，再加上本身實在沒什麼才藝，因此實在沒什麼自信Q~
看到了某些大大的圖(僅找幾位舉例，並無優劣之分)像是vanaieon大光鮮亮麗的的雜繪圖、環伐貳閃大的可愛圖，還有不小心偷點進去看的(?)，神原明野大的漫畫圖，都讓小獸大受感動。
想要學習畫畫，可是不知道從何開始才好~小獸本身也是個Sonic(音速小子)迷，可是卻連Sonic也不會畫，感到十分愧疚，希望在這個板上能尋求、學習到大大們的精隨~

上面那幅畫是在日本網站-簡易網路繪圖留言板上畫的，畫法完全沒打基礎，直接從耳朵開始用貝茲曲線+自由線條亂撇(花了1個小時又6分鐘的成果才這樣= =")，相信這種畫法也絕對是錯誤的，上色就更不敢想了，單色不能看啊><"

感謝大家抽出寶貴的時間觀看這篇有點無力的自我介紹(呆)，鼓起勇氣向獸友們問候，希望能獲得大家的認同與支持，冀望在這個板上，小獸也能與大家做個良好的交流，一起為原創圖板盡一份心力~

----------


## 環伐貳閃

看到培爾克這麼認真...
小獸有壓迫感(?)(被打飛)

總之呢~先歡迎你啦
然後呢,其實培爾克的圖也是很可愛的呀~
不過SONIC風相當重,看起來很像塔爾斯XD

總之,只要多畫,一定會進步的(進步快慢又是一回事啦XD)
不用擔心,大家都是慢慢練起來的呀~

而且小獸也還不成氣候啦~
還要大家多指教呢

----------


## xoxxox

雖然不知道什麽原因我看不到圖~
但是我看你向往能畫出出衆的作品，
我覺得想學畫畫並不是很難~只要你有堅持下去的信心和激情
能找到良好的學習方法是最好的，但並不代表上過學習班的才能畫的好
相信你可以~ :Smile: 
我也是今年開始自學畫獸的，雖然眼前的路還很長，但是我覺得保持對他的激情很重要~~

----------


## 培爾

> 其實培爾克的圖也是很可愛的呀~
> 不過SONIC風相當重,看起來很像塔爾斯XD


的確是從塔爾斯改過來的，自創同人圖培爾克腦袋裡一片空白(呆)



> 總之,只要多畫,一定會進步的(進步快慢又是一回事啦XD)
> 不用擔心,大家都是慢慢練起來的呀~


嗯嗯~謝謝，不過不知道環伐大的入門是……？
培爾克沒人引領好像不太行呀(汗)~
仍然一片空白(趴)



> 雖然不知道什原因我看不到圖~


我是用香港Yahoo的網路空間，不過沒關係~就是我大頭貼那張圖。



> 但是我看你向往能畫出出的作品， 我覺得想學畫畫並不是很難~只要你有堅持下去的信心和激情 
> 我也是今年開始自學畫獸的，雖然眼前的路還很長，但是我覺得保持對他的激情很重要~~


嗯嗯，最近燃起想畫漫畫或插畫的心情，可惜的是畫出來都有點古怪，懇問xoxxox大大的自學入門又是從何起呢？

----------


## 環伐貳閃

嗯..所謂入門,指的是什麼呢?

如果是說小獸一開始怎麼練畫的..
小獸一開始,是看著別人的圖跟著畫(可不是描啊)
而且那時我才小學二年級(死)

嗯,臨摹別人的作品其實可以學到很多東西
而且如果是剛開始畫圖,應該也有練手感的作用吧(大概)

以上只是小獸自己的經驗和想法啦,看看就好

而且小獸小學畫到現在那麼久了
還只有這種程度,我也實在不怎麼厲害囧rz

總之,對畫圖的熱情是不可少的
這樣才有畫下去的動力呀~
勤畫勤練是一定要的
而多看多觀察也很重要喔~

最後,叫我"環"或是"小閃"就可以囉~
(叫"小環"好像很怪..)

加油~你也可以很好的‧v<b

----------


## 月時

愛很重要~~
歡迎你一起加入^^((其實我也剛進來沒多久
在下覺得多看多畫挺重要的0.0"
像環伐貳閃大說的看別人的圖去畫
其實可以學到技巧筆法
然後時間久了
手感一練起來
慢慢的就會創造出個人風格~
一起共勉之吧^D^

----------


## 培爾

嗯嗯~我也是有試著看別人的畫，臨摹一遍這樣~
只不過，畫圖好像有技巧？
像是臉部一開始畫個圓，打兩條線這類的~
這種我沒有經驗，因為我都是隨便挑一個部位就開始畫，塗塗改改，沒辦法一氣呵成一筆到底，可能要去書局找看看有沒有類似的書籍吧Q？

----------


## SkyKain

歡迎來到原創區~
請盡情在原創區PO原創圖（客套話= =）
上面幾位說得沒錯
臨摹是繪圖的第一步啦
可以“偷”（？）到許多的繪法和技巧~
將官方人物經過大幅度修改而成自己的原創人物也是方法之一
祝閣下今後能畫出更多好畫

----------

